# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  El Molinar queda incomunicado tras las inundaciones

## Embalses

*El acceso al hospital de Son Llàtzer quedó impracticable y se cancelaron servicios*


*B. P. / X. P. / S.VELERT. PALMA.* El barrio palmesano del Molinar quedó incomunicado ayer tarde debido a las graves inundaciones registradas. La Policía Local de Palma se vio obligada a cortar el tráfico en toda la zona sobre las cuatro de la tarde, tanto en primera línea como en la segunda, y tuvo que desviar a los vehículos hacia la autopista del aeropuerto. Esta situación se prolongó durante más de una hora, hasta las cinco y cuarto de la tarde, cuando ya fue posible restablecer el tráfico en dirección a Can Pastilla. Sin embargo, en sentido a Palma continuaron los problemas. Este incidente también causó largas retenciones, que se agravaron al coincidir con la hora punta de la salida de las escuelas.
El estancamiento de agua se produjo en la calle Capità Ramonell Boix, a la altura del Portitxol y hasta el Coll den Rabassa. En un principio, los autobuses podían circular por la zona pero los turismos fueron desviados por la primera línea de mar. Los bomberos de Palma trabajaban ayer por la noche en el Molinar achicando el agua acumulada en diversos domicilios. La asociación de vecinos del Molinar recordó ayer que en el último temporal registrado en la isla se avisó a las autoridades de que limpiaran el torrent Gros para evitar desbordamientos. En opinión de su presidente, Miquel Obrador, las inundaciones producidas ayer en la calle Capità Ramonell Boix son una consecuencia de esa falta de previsión y la pasividad a la hora de aplicar medidas. 
 En las proximidades de Son Llàtzer, también se cortó el tráfico en la carretera de Manacor, carretera vieja de Sineu y el camí Fondo y se tuvo que habilitar una ruta para acceder al hospital. Esto provocó cancelaciones en los servicios programados.



http://www.diariodemallorca.es/secci...s-inundaciones

----------

